# Scientists Adjust `Doomsday Clock' as Threat Grows



## Mike Baker (17 Jan 2007)

> Scientists Adjust `Doomsday Clock' as Threat Grows (Update1)
> 
> By Alex Morales
> 
> ...


More at http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601102&sid=aTa7clkaxKCU&refer=uk


----------



## Journeyman (17 Jan 2007)

According to the Doomsday Clock's originators, the Clock *"symbolizes the urgency of the nuclear dangers."*

Yet now, it's ticked down from its 2002 position of 7 minutes to midnight in part because of "the expected consequences of climate change." Does this mean they believe a nuclear threat is no longer a sufficient justification for their Clock, and in order to keep their staffers employed they have to find another bandwagon to jump on?



			
				Michael Baker said:
			
		

> More at http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601102&sid=aTa7clkaxKCU&refer=uk
> *The United Nations on Dec. 23 imposed sanctions on Iran...*


And yet, the clock _still_ ticked closer to midnight! Are they also saying that UN sanctions aren't worth the bandwidth to announce them in reducing a nuclear threat?! 

Scandalous. Excuse me, my tree needs a hug


----------



## JesseWZ (17 Jan 2007)

NOOO Don't hug your tree! The Atomic waste has mutated it and it will eat you.... alive.


----------



## George Wallace (17 Jan 2007)

I believe they did this as a result of all the 'fear mongering' about Global Warming by the Suzukiites and the revelation that if we had suffered an Nuclear War, that would have likely created a 'Nuclear Winter'.  Following that logic, some have developed a plan to counter Global Warming with Nuclear War.  The hope is to have the Nuclear Winter counter the affects of Global Warming, and we can live happily ever after.............but glow in the dark.   ;D


----------



## Old Sweat (17 Jan 2007)

George,

If we all glow in the dark, that will cut down the need for hydro and we will conserve energy.


----------



## JesseWZ (17 Jan 2007)

This just seems like a win win situation to me.


----------



## niner domestic (17 Jan 2007)

Well frig, and here I just got my VCR clock working and they do this!!!


----------



## Centurian1985 (17 Jan 2007)

The clock is merely a marketing tool to garner attention for a bunch of theoriticians who otherwise would be ignored.  Nothing but cheap symbols and theatrics.  Its pretty easy to do when you can move the hands back whenever you want to...


----------



## Brad Sallows (17 Jan 2007)

>The scientists decided to adjust the clock because of reasons including the perceived nuclear ambitions of Iran and North Korea, unsecured nuclear materials in Russia, and the continued ``launch-ready'' status of arms in the U.S. and Russia.

Aside from the perceived nuclear ambitions of nations which are unlikely to be able to goad anyone into a free-fire exchange of nuclear arsenals, what is different about the other factors that merits a greater threat now than this time last month?


----------



## bleedingvamp (17 Jan 2007)

Hey, uhm this may seem like a stupid question... but whats the Doomsday clock????   :-[


----------



## CrazyCanuck (17 Jan 2007)

A symbol


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (17 Jan 2007)

Curiously, they adjusted it just minutes after "24" finished last Monday night.......


----------



## Mike Baker (18 Jan 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Curiously, they adjusted it just minutes after "24" finished last Monday night.......


Yeah, I was reading that the producers have "went to far" with this and they only air the show to keep the idea that domestic terrorism can still happen, even a nuclear one.

Here is the link http://abcnews.go.com/US/story?id=2795969&page=1


----------



## MarkOttawa (18 Jan 2007)

Some relevant facts here:

The end is nigher than you thought
http://www.damianpenny.com/archived/008675.html

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## Kilo_302 (19 Jan 2007)

I have to admit, the clock is a pretty arbitrary way of exposing "threats" to human civilization. But if it helps underline current issues, I don't really have a problem with it. Including global warming on the list is good, because global warming exists, and it will probably be the most significant security threat to Canadians in this century (I use the word security in a critical sense, not just in the military or defense definition).


----------

